# Here we go... again.



## katibug14 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the message board and just came for some support.

A little history first. At age 13 my mom had found a small lump on my neck and took me to the doctor. I was then diagnosed with Hyperthyroidism, had a FNA, came back benign with pre-cancerous cells and had a partial thyroidectomy. I've never taking thyroid hormones because it was over active and my tests have always been "normal"

Now at 24
I've been to my primary doctor 4 times in the past year because i KNEW something wasn't right with my thyroid and she would always tell me its fine.. well about 2 months ago i started having trouble swallowing and i got a new doctor and he immediately sent me to have an ultrasound.... and what do you know. I know have 6-7 cysts on my thyroid. The biggest one at 2.5 cm. and pressing against my trachea. I see a endocrinologist on Monday the 17th for another FNA. (which I'm terrified for, my first two at 13 were quite traumatizing) I'm praying he listens to me!

I have made a list of my symptoms and I pray that he will just take it out.. I honestly DONT want my thyroid anymore. I am not myself. I'm forgetful, I have NO sex drive. My weight is all over the place and can't seem to loose weight. I'm SO MOODY I can change moods in a second flat for no reason. I'm just so frustrated with it and that my doctor didn't take me seriously. I'm also in nursing school right now... so its horrible timing to get this taking care of but it has to be done..

Any advice is welcome.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katibug14 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to the message board and just came for some support.
> 
> A little history first. At age 13 my mom had found a small lump on my neck and took me to the doctor. I was then diagnosed with Hyperthyroidism, had a FNA, came back benign with pre-cancerous cells and had a partial thyroidectomy. I've never taking thyroid hormones because it was over active and my tests have always been "normal"
> 
> ...




It's such a shame; we have sooooooooooo many here who have had to have a second surgery and I just don't get why they just don't take the whole gland out. ESPECIALLY when there is cancer in the house!!!

That said, we welcome you and you will find lots of support and info here.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you are right to push for surgery -- hopefully the doctors will be open to it!


----------



## katibug14 (Jun 11, 2013)

Andros said:


> It's such a shame; we have sooooooooooo many here who have had to have a second surgery and I just don't get why they just don't take the whole gland out. ESPECIALLY when there is cancer in the house!!!
> 
> That said, we welcome you and you will find lots of support and info here.


Thank you! I ask myself everyday why they didnt take the whole thing, but things happen for a reason. My grandmother even had thyroid cancer.

I am just hopefully that i can open up to a new doctor and feel comfortable enough to express all of this to him! I'm a basket full of emotions! haha


----------



## BlindMag (May 17, 2013)

If it's pressing on your trachea, I am in hopes that they do take it out! That does not sound fun!

If you're worried about opening up, before you go, write down everything you'd like to say, and hand them the note (or read it to them if you're feeling up to it), while explaining that your thyroid is being a jerk, and you didn't want to forget anything. I've done this before when I had super bad brain fog and couldn't even remember what day it was, heh. 

Maggie


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

+1 on taking a few notes or writing down questions you have. It's too easy to finally get in the doc's office, sit there waiting, then they come in and ask how you're doing, and you forget the million or so things you wanted to mention.

I think you should press for surgery and be done with it. I would relate to the doc that you are in school, you want to get this taken care of ASAP, and get on with your life. I would also be sure to mention the family history, too.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome! When I had my FNA done, they numbed it first so maybe you could ask if they do that? Good luck!


----------



## katibug14 (Jun 11, 2013)

I will definitely take that advice about writing a letter! Ill have my husband there with me but hes just as forgetful as me! Maybe ill just take what i first posted and give that to him! 

I have heard horror stories on how doctors don't want to prescribe an optimum thyroid hormone dose. I'm hoping i find out early on if this doctor is like that!

Thanks again for all your support!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

The fact that you have 6 or 7 nodules, plus the fact that one is 2.5 cm, plus the fact that it's pressing on your trachea are all reason enough to justify surgical removal regardless of any FNA results. The FNA will help the doc know what he/she is dealing with, but that's just a formality. If this doctor you're about to see doesn't agree to remove what's left of your thyroid, go to an ENT (also known as otolaryngologist), who would be eager to do so.


----------



## katibug14 (Jun 11, 2013)

Octavia said:


> The fact that you have 6 or 7 nodules, plus the fact that one is 2.5 cm, plus the fact that it's pressing on your trachea are all reason enough to justify surgical removal regardless of any FNA results. The FNA will help the doc know what he/she is dealing with, but that's just a formality. If this doctor you're about to see doesn't agree to remove what's left of your thyroid, go to an ENT (also known as otolaryngologist), who would be eager to do so.


Thank you! The closer it gets to Monday the more nervous I get! I am freaking myself out... :sad0049::sad0049::sad0049:

I'm having a ton of what ifs... what if i get my thyroid taken out and im never the same again and can never loose weight... what if this doctor is just like the rest..


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you tell them you are having difficulty breathing that will also help them make the decision to remove.


----------



## LindyLou (May 2, 2013)

Hi Katibug,
I had my FNA last Thursday, piece of cake! There was a little discomfort during the procedure but nothing too bad. The day after my neck was a little sore...... Mild swelling and slight bruising but today (day 2 post biopsy) it's fine.


----------



## katibug14 (Jun 11, 2013)

LindyLou said:


> Hi Katibug,
> I had my FNA last Thursday, piece of cake! There was a little discomfort during the procedure but nothing too bad. The day after my neck was a little sore...... Mild swelling and slight bruising but today (day 2 post biopsy) it's fine.


Thanks LundyLou! This site has eased my nervous quite a bit!

Wish me luck everyone. Today is my appointment!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katibug14 said:


> Thanks LundyLou! This site has eased my nervous quite a bit!
> 
> Wish me luck everyone. Today is my appointment!


Wishing you all the best today. If we could be there with you, we would.


----------



## katibug14 (Jun 11, 2013)

That did not go as planned. He told me I was depressed, gave me some prescriptions, didn't do a biopsy, just a tsh.

Kinda upset. My mom is bipolar and he told me I was mistaking all my symptoms and was wrong in thinking it was my thyroid and that he's not worried about the cysts at all.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, that's really disappointing. I'm sorry.


----------



## katibug14 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, figured I should give another update. I talked with my primary care doctor and he definitely wants me to get another opinion. Thinks that the endo I saw was crazy for just dismissing me and giving me anti depressants. I am seeing an ENT next Tuesday so hopefully he will take me seriously and I can get this resolved :/


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katibug14 said:


> Well, figured I should give another update. I talked with my primary care doctor and he definitely wants me to get another opinion. Thinks that the endo I saw was crazy for just dismissing me and giving me anti depressants. I am seeing an ENT next Tuesday so hopefully he will take me seriously and I can get this resolved :/


I am so glad you are being proactive. That other doctor tried to humiliate you.

We know and you know that there is in fact a thyroid problem.

Bottom line; God bless and let us know!


----------

